# Problème insertion automatique accolades sous XCode 3



## nev3s (3 Octobre 2008)

Tout est dans le titre. J'ai activé la fonction d'insertion automatique de l'accolade mais çà ne marche pas quand je tape {. Je voudrais savoir si vous êtes dans le même cas que moi ou si il y a une option que j'ai oublié d'activer.

Je suis sous MacOS X 10.5.5 et sous XCode 3.1. J'utilise une keyboard layout modifié (pour qu'il soit identique a un clavier pc).

Merci


----------



## Shmurk (23 Octobre 2008)

J'ai le même problème depuis que j'utilise Xcode (il y a 2 ans à peu près). J'ai un OS 10.5.5 en anglais, un clavier français et un layout on ne peux plus standard.

Après quelques tests, il semble qu'en utilisant le mode de clavier US (anglais), l'accolade fermante } se place automatiquement, j'ai un ami qui codait exclusivement en QWERTY, j'ai la vague impression que je vais devoir m'y mettre...

(un petit café plus tard) J'ai trouvé un début de réponse sur la mailling list de Apple http://lists.apple.com/archives/xcode-users/2007/oct/msg00775.html, il suffirait d'aller dans les préférences de Xcode > Key Bindings > Text Key Bindings, et de changer le paramètre "Insert Open Brace".

Après quelques tests supplémentaires (j'ai une âme de scientifique), je confirme que *ça marche*. La valeur par défaut de "Insert Open Brace" est {, tu peux changer par exemple en "Alt-(" (ce qui revient au même puisque par défaut Alt-( est l'accolade ouvrante). J'ai la vague impression que Xcode détecte l'appui de la touche { (qui existe sur les claviers US mais pas sur les claviers Mac français  )


----------



## ntx (31 Octobre 2008)




----------

